# Speed controller for PC 7518



## Moxie (Jan 11, 2011)

The speed controller on my Porter Cable 7518 table mounted router died and the replacement part is $120. I by-passed the speed controller so now the router works but only at full speed. I am considering buying a router speed controller for about $40 but I've read that you can't use them with variable speed and soft start routers. My router is no longer variable speed, but I don't know if the soft start function will render the speed controller useless. Has anyone tried this and did it work?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I use one on a PC7538 and it works fine,once you by pass the device you no longer have the soft start but with the speed control box it's almost a soft start device.


==



Sundlof said:


> The speed controller on my Porter Cable 7518 table mounted router died and the replacement part is $120. I by-passed the speed controller so now the router works but only at full speed. I am considering buying a router speed controller for about $40 but I've read that you can't use them with variable speed and soft start routers. My router is no longer variable speed, but I don't know if the soft start function will render the speed controller useless. Has anyone tried this and did it work?


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Sundlof said:


> The speed controller on my Porter Cable 7518 table mounted router died and the replacement part is $120. I by-passed the speed controller so now the router works but only at full speed. I am considering buying a router speed controller for about $40 but I've read that you can't use them with variable speed and soft start routers. My router is no longer variable speed, but I don't know if the soft start function will render the speed controller useless. Has anyone tried this and did it work?


I had the same thing happen to my PC 892 and I did buy a speed controller at Harbor Freight for less than $20.00 and solved the dead router problem efficiently. Mine makes the perfect table router now that I can adjust the height, lock/unlock, change bits and control the speed all above the table.

As bobj3 said, the soft start function is also rendered inoperative when the speed control goes south. If you wired it correctly when you turn the router on it should have the tendency to almost jump out of your hand due to the torque. The first time I started mine it jumped off the workbench because I forgot it was on when I plugged it in. I have always wondered what the importance of soft start is to begin with because my router is at full speed before engaging what I am routing anyhow.


----------



## Moxie (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks! That answer's my question.


----------



## Moxie (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'll be placing an order to Harbor Freight. I assumed that the variable speed control also controlled the soft start function, but I noticed that the PC 7519 which is the same motor as the PC 7518 but without variable speed control, also has the soft start feature, hence my question.


----------

